# Solved: IMDB videos won't play



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi,

I have Wnds XP Pro, IE8, Adobe Flash 10. 
I cannot watch any videos on www.imdb.com All I see is a large blank square. 
(All other places, like YouTube are fine and videos play OK)

I've Googled and it mentions to go to C\Windows\System32\Drivers ........ Hosts.
Then to remove 127.0.0.1 ad.doubleclick.net

I had a look and found hosts. Not sure what to do with this file because I never found any doubleclick entry?

Please help?

Kindest Regards
Maureen


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Morny!

It has nothing to do with your Hosts file. Did you try all videos on that website? They work fine for me.

Do keep in mind though. If you're trying to watch videos on that website, coming from *Hulu*, they will only be available for *US citizens*. What a rip off, I know... 

Example: http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi1342478873/

*But, you're right about the ads though*. Some videos won't play because of certain ads not wanting to run properly. The ultimate solution for me is *Ad Muncher*! It blocks *ALL* ads, including the annoying ones *embedded into videos*! Yes!!! Download and run the program and enjoy ad free videos for free! It's well worth the small fee!


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Phantom and thank you for your reply. Have just downloaded the trial version to see if it will work for me.
Can't say for sure if it was any particular video on IMDB, it was just every so often, none would show .... just a large square where the video player would sit.

Will get back to you x x


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Morny said:


> Hi Phantom and thank you for your reply. Have just downloaded the trial version to see if it will work for me.
> Can't say for sure if it was any particular video on IMDB, it was just every so often, none would show .... just a large square where the video player would sit.
> 
> Will get back to you x x


I'm confident it'll work!


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

It works!!! Funny though (or not) I keyed in the film I wanted to watch before, but this 'watch trailer' option wasn't there this time! I wonder why this was?
Isn't there a free way to watch movies on IMDB? Also, I suppose I can buy it eventhough I'm in the UK?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> Isn't there a free way to watch movies on IMDB?


Well, some of them are free...

As for the other ones, unfortunately, you'll have to pay. But, I'm sure you can find free movies on the Web to watch. I had a couple of websites like that but forgot their names. Try Google.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

No, I didn't mean anywhere, just on IMDB website when they allow you to watch trailers.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Also, can I buy this Munch thing if I'm in the UK?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Morny said:


> Also, can I buy this Munch thing if I'm in the UK?


Sure!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Morny said:


> No, I didn't mean anywhere, just on IMDB website when they allow you to watch trailers.


That's what I said.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

LOL LOL Oh, OK, thank you, Phantom x x


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're quite welcome!

Have a nice day, or should I say evening!


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Well, it's getting pretty dark already because it's been a bit murky and sort of damp all day and this morning thick fog. Do I hear snow is coming your way? If so, then we'll probably get it next!!! Just to say, you can keep it!!! LOL


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I love snow!!! I'll send you a couple of shovelfuls by mail. You'll love it too!


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Hang on!!! Just get the shovel out!!! LOL xxx


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

True, I do love snow but not when it's day in and day out!!! (I've been meaning to say I LOVED your Santa hat x xx)


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> (I've been meaning to say I LOVED your Santa hat x xx)


Thanks! I'll have to find a hat for other occasions now.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

I installed the AdMuncher 30-day trail and think it's very good. However, what I have just noticed is this. I went on eBay to leave Feedback and you always get an empty line to put in your own words what you think of the seller. This didn't show anymore! I tried it twice and figured that eBay must have changed the way they do this. I clicked on 'Leave Feedback left' but nothing happened. Did this 2x in fact. 
I excited AdMuncher and eBay is now as it was before!!!

The other thing I had was that when I switch my PC off and then on again another time, the AdMuncher program isn't sitting in my Taskbar anymore. I went to Programs, but it wasn't there!! On to Add/Remove, but it wasn't there either!! I re-installed it and all was OK but the moment I switch off, it's gone again!!!! What's going on, please?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have no idea why Ad Muncher disappears like that. I have never experienced such issues with it, or with any other program. 

Try Ad Muncher's technical support. They do answer quickly.

As for you problem on eBay, that's normal. Some apps on some websites won't work properly with Ad Muncher on. Remember, Ad Muncher blocks EVERYTHING! There ain't that many negative issues with Ad Muncher but when something weird like this happens, just disable Ad Muncher. I only use it to watch streaming videos anyway. SpywareBlaster takes care of most of my annoying ads on the Web (but not for streaming videos)...


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you for your reply, Phantom. Thought I would go on their Tech site and quickly went to Programs and ...... it's only sitting there, isn't it??? This is the first time I've ever seen it there. Perhaps you had some influence over it? LOL Big brother watching you, sort of thing? LOL 
Oh, just realised what I ticked the 3rd time around when I re-installed. I ticked the box 'On Startup', and I wonder if this is why it's now in Programs? I don't normally tick this box because I feel the less on Startup, the better?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine is unticked in the Startup apps and I don't have any problems with it. I just start it when I need it.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Perhaps you have a special copy? LOL Actually, I didn't see an option to 'disable', I just saw 'close' and used this because I was in the middle of copy & pasting some feedback on eBay.

Will see how I get on.

Thank you once again, Phantom x x x

PS: How's the weather? It's beautiful here and sunny? It's like a Summer's Day!!! However, we have wind and loads of rain for the coming days :-(


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

By Disable, I actually meant Close. 

Beautiful sunny clear sky here. And, we're covered in snow!


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes, well, this is what I did. It would be better to have a 'disable' feature because once you 'close' it in the Taskbar, you have to fish it out again from the programs, don't you?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Fortunately, for you... , there's another way to do it. 

Open Ad Muncher.

Click the *My Filters* tab.

Untick the *Enable filtering* box.

Your Ad Muncher icon in the system tray will turn red.

You can even do it with hotkeys:

Click the *Options* tab.

Select the *Interface* tab.

Go to *Keyboard shortcuts*.

In the *Action* drop down menu, select *Toggle filtering on/off*.

Select the hotkeys you'd like under *Shortcut*.

Tick *Enable*.

Click *Apply*.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you, Phantom, very much. Will have a go presently. How nice to be so wise!!! xxx


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------

